# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Ανοιγμα νέου θέματος !

## mastrokostas

Το φόρουμ έχει φτάσει να έχει σχεδόν 108.000 θέματα (συζητήσεις, thread). Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται θέματα με θεματολογία που υπάρχει σε παλιότερο θέμα και έτσι χάνονται πολύ χρήσιμες συζητήσεις για κάποιο ζήτημα που έχουν γίνει σε διαφορετικά θέματα.
Θα παρακαλέσω λοιπόν όλα τα μέλη μας ,πριν ανοίξουν καποιο νέο θέμα να έρχονται σε συνεννοήση με τους συντονιστές (moderators) που διαχειρίζονται τις επιμέρους ενότητες , ή τους διαχειριστές (administrators) .

----------

